# Und wieder ein Neuer . . .



## Donny (25 März 2009)

Hallo Celebboard-Community, bin erst seit paar Tagen auf eurer Plattform, freue mich auf einen regen Bilder- und Bewertungsaustausch!

Euer 
Donny


----------



## General (25 März 2009)

Donny freue mich auf deine Bewertung


----------



## maierchen (26 März 2009)

Ja dann mal herzlich wilkommen hier und viel Spaß


----------



## Katzun (27 März 2009)

herzlich willkommen bei uns,

schön das du uns gefunden hast


----------



## ariel1983 (10 Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leutz 
ich bin zwar schon ein bischen läner als ein parr Tagen hier aber ichwollte mich noch mal ganz herzlich beieuch Endschuldiegen das ich noch nichts geschrieben habe oder ein beitrage gepostet habe weil ich ersten die Seite ergessen habe wie sie hies und zweitens weil ich immer auf anderen Seiten zu tun hatte naja jedenfalls und alle Fälle habe ich einbildvon dr biedermann bei euch hoch gepostet ich hoffe ihr habt es noch nicht falls doch bitte melden ok dannke noch mal 
MFG ariel1983


----------



## General (10 Apr. 2009)

Hallo ariel1983 sei Herzlich Willkommen auf CB,aber dein Bild von Jeanette finde ich nicht,muß wohl etwas falsch gelaufen sein?? Wies geht schaue mal hier http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=26189 und viel Spaß bei uns


----------

